# Disston Triumph Saw Set Identification?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I have determined that I have Disston Triumph small 7 ¼”, but I cannot tell if it is a #28 or a #280. 

The No.28 is for 10 PPI and coarser while the No.280 is from 10 to 16 points and I'm hoping I have the 280.:yes:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

*Solved!*

OK I found some more information and determined that it is is indeed a 280 from the width of the plunger. I stuck in a scrap piece of paper and made a mark to measure after learning the plunger of the 280 is 3/32” wide and the 28 is 1/4" wide.










So thanks anyway. :thumbsup:


----------

